
3,000th blog post - weinzierl
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2019/01/29/3000th-blog-post/
======
weinzierl
I still fondly remember the time when the blog's masthead was the image of a
sailing ship reminiscent of the HMS Endeavour.

The always interesting and excellent content was what made me want to return
and read more. The strong image of ship and the matching last names of ship
captain and author made the blog recognizable enough that I did.

